# Videos zusammenfügen (Premiere 6.5 demo)



## met (1. September 2003)

Hallo,
Ich habe 3 mpg-Videos und möchte diese zu einer Datei zusammenfügen. Die einzelnen Dateien überschneiden sich ein bisschen.
Gibt es in Premiere 6.5 eine Möglichkeit dieses Überschneiden automatisch wegzubekommen oder wie kann ich das am einfachsten machen?


----------



## goela (1. September 2003)

Was meinst Du mit überschneiden? Heisst dies, Du willst bzw. Du must etwas von den Clips wegschneiden. damit sie zusammenpassen?


----------



## met (1. September 2003)

Ja, der Schluß von Film 1 wird am Anfang von Film 2 kurz wiederholt. Das möchte ich weg haben.


----------



## Vincent (1. September 2003)

Komprimierte Files zusammenfügen und wieder zu exportieren verringert grundsätzlich die Qualität das solltest du wissen.
In Premiere kannst du einfach die 3 Clips hintereinander auf die Schnittleiste ziehen und mit dem Rasiermessertool an den benötigten Stellen schneiden, das Geschnittene markieren und entfernen...
Das ist Fummelarbeit. Dir helfen dabei die Cursortasten "link" und "rechts".


----------

